# Slipper ID please!



## BlueSlipper (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi,

I've had this slipper orchid for probably over a decade but don't know anything about it except that it is a slipper orchid! It does create a lot of two flowered spikes which is absolutely lovely and a bit unique as far as I know(?) 

Anyone know what species and/or cultivar it might be?

Thanks


----------



## emydura (Jul 10, 2016)

Very nice.

Looks to be the primary hybrid Leeanum (insigne x spicierianum) to me. This hybrid does make great specimen plants like yours.

You might want to stake them next time. You will be treading on them if you are not careful.


----------



## troy (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like leeanum, nice size plant!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2016)

I think so too. Its lovely.


----------



## BlueSlipper (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks so much! I just placed it there for the photo, but yes, I'll be staking them next time - looks better and easier to transport...
It got 15 flowers this season :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2016)

Welcome to Slippertalk, BlueSlipper! Do you have other orchids?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 10, 2016)

That is a great specimen...15 flowers is awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2016)

Nicely grown. Welcome from NYC


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2016)

Welcome from KY. What a beautiful specimen plant.


----------



## BlueSlipper (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a few others, quite the mixture but this is my only slipper. Sometime I'd like to get some others when I find one I really like and it is available. Can be a struggle finding specific varieties in Australia...


----------

